# 1982 phantom BMX?



## Brian Boothe (Jul 7, 2017)

is there a market for these? I found a nice shape blue bike that does not have mags. looks like handlebars may have been changed. Is it worth buying to flip? I collect stingrays but came accords this one. Thanks


----------



## bairdco (Jul 7, 2017)

Depends on condition and added parts. A pic would help. But I've seen original bikes trying to sell for around $200 or less.

The sting and the predator are where the money's at.


----------

